# Average Pricing for Residential Snow Removal??



## Aaron36

I was wanting to find out more information or some advice on pricing residential driveways in the Indianapolis area? The drives I'm bidding are primarily single car drives about 40 to 60 ft in length, and yet some are shorter but wider 
I've put together a price list and asking b/w $30 to $40 w/ application of ice melt per visit. I've also included to clear the walkway to the frontdoor of the house as well as the sidewalks (if any). I would plan to begin once 2" has fallen and continue to service my accounts until the snow or storm has passed. I am looking to use a snowblower and atv along w/ a salt spreader in lieu of a plow, simply due to the cost of the bigger equipment. Considering the equipment I'm using, are my prices to high, to low, or average?? :salute: 
Thanks for all your support and feedback...especially any of you guys here in Indy. I appreciate it.


----------



## diehrd

Are u asking 30 or 40 every 2 inches ? ? So if it snows 10 inches it is like 150 or 200 ?


----------



## Mick

Clearing any given area should be worth the same whether you use a truck, ATV or shovel. If you're happy and the customer's happy, that's what counts.


----------



## jcesar

IMO, I think you should get the same dollars, for the drive, not matter WHAT you plow it with. If I get 40.00 with my truck, then you shold get 40.00 with you quad. It is what it is, and that is what it is worth. Does not matter how you do it, just as long as it gets done. 
JMO


----------



## Aaron36

Good question diehrd...I was figuring on starting b/w $30 and $40 at 2" to 4" of snow. If I've finished one drive at that rate and it is continuing to snow hard enough to put down another 2" to 4" on what I've just cleared, I will wait out the snow and continue clearing once the snow has passed.
From there the price would increase based on the amount of snow...at 4" to 8" price between $40 and $60, then 8" to 12" price between $60 and $80. If we get more than 12" of snow at one given time, I could figure a price based on the amount of snow or I would probably end up calling one of you guys w/ a full size-plow! Is this a fair-way to bid residential snow removal? 

I also agree w/ your comments Mick, thanks!


----------



## diehrd

Fair is based on what the client and u set up..I could never get that in my area,,I do a season for around 225 per driveway...with exceptions over 6 inches and storms ..


----------



## Aaron36

Thanks jcesar, I agree. I should not get paid more b/c my equipment may not be as efficient as the bigger plows, etc...I just don't know if you guys w/ the bigger trucks/plows increase the price as the more snow falls? That could be my biggest concern. 
I don't want to charge a homeowner $80 for 10" of snow removal if the guys w/ plows are doing residential snow removal of 10" for $40.
For instance, it snows 2" to 4" you charge $40 per drive w/ a plow and I charge $40 per drive w/ an atv. If it snows 8" or 10" and we both do that same drive again, do you increase your price by $20 and do it for $60 or even $80 or do you still do it for $40 no matter what the amount of snow is on that drive? 
Are you guys charging "per push" or "per inch"?
One last question, are you guys clearing front walkways and sidewalks as well as applying ice melt? Should these services be included or charged seprately?
Thanks again for all your feedback, I appreciate it! Sorry for the continued list of questions...


----------



## Grn Mtn

Aaron36;338781 said:


> ...One last question, are you guys clearing front walkways and sidewalks as well as applying ice melt? Should these services be included or charged seprately?...


Most plowers don't get out of the truck, and 99% of resi don't opt for salt.

Price wise the reason most plowers charge more for 6"+ is with a blade the snow piles up FAST, so smaller swipes have to be taken, thus longer plow times. A truck with 8' plow cost about $120 p/hr to make a profit. So the longer you are there the more needs to be charged to maintain the profit margin.

Your costs are not as high, but your time spent is longer so pricing should be the same, plus your going to do a much better job of cleaning up. Also you can't do as many drives as a plow truck so another reason not to charge less than a plow truck. Skip the atv and just use blowers -faster and better.

One thing with blowers, it doesn't matter whether you are blowing 2" or 16" the machine moves it just as easy, so actually you will be "faster" than the plow truck in big snow accumulations so charging more in those instances isn't neccessary and may be a selling tool for you.


----------

